# Handy-Datenverkehr mitgeschnitten und entschlüsselt



## computerbetrug.de (10 August 2011)

Nach einem Bericht der NY TIMES hat der deutsche Computerspezialist Karsten Nohl mit Hilfe eines sieben Jahre alten Billighandy den GPRS-basierten Datenverkehr in Deutschland, Italien und anderen europäischen Ländern mitgeschnitten und mit Hilfe von frei verfügbaren Programmen entschlüsselt. In Deutschland habe er den Datenverkehr in allen vier Netzen entschlüsseln können. Betroffen gewesen von dem Lauschangriff sei ein Umkreis von ca. 5 km.
GSM-Telefonie und GPRS-basierte Datenübertragung werden in Fachkreisen seit langer Zeit wegen ihren relativ schwachen Verschlüsselungsverfahren kritisiert. In neuen UMTS-Netzen sollte eine Entschlüsselung des Daten- und Sprachverkehrs bei weitem nicht so einfach möglich sein. Hier wird ein deutlich robusterer Algorithmus für die Datenverschlüsselung eingesetzt.

In Tests hätte der Sicherheitsspezialist herausgefunden, dass in Italien gänzlich unverschlüsselte GPRS-Netze in Verwendung seien.

Zum Artikel in der NYT


----------



## Zahnmann (15 August 2017)

Bei LTE ist das unterdessen ausgeschlossen


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2017)

*Hust*
*staubwegwedel"
Du hast schon gesehen daß der Thread 6 Jahre alt ist?


----------



## SchusterP (19 August 2017)

alt aber leider noch genauso aktuell


----------



## Quadrsimo (2 Dezember 2018)

Ja wurde letztens live im TV vorgeführt


----------

